
Five Easy Pieces: Simple Python Non-Patterns - rayvega
http://www.aleax.it/Python/5ep.html
======
regularfry
Picking on Singleton seems like a bit of a gimme. Isn't the current thinking
that Singleton is an antipattern in almost all situations?

